

If It’s a Good Idea… Don’t Do It - ochiba
http://www.illuminatedmind.net/2009/03/04/if-its-a-good-idea-dont-do-it/

======
donw
The author does make a good point about re-evaluating your goals. I can't
count the number of years I've wasted chasing after things that, in the end, I
didn't really want when I got them.

------
orblivion
I hope it's good advice, because it makes sense to me, and I will probably
take it to heart.

I see that some people here don't think there's much value in this article.
I've grown to believe that different personal/productivity advice like this
appeal to and are effective for different people, based on their
personalities. For instance I read Getting Things Done, and I just can't keep
that up. David Allen must be a machine, I guess. Not me.

------
albertcardona
A better summary is this article sentence:

 _Whether or not your passion was genuine or fleeting enchantment… When what
you initially loved becomes just a “good idea,” it’s time to reevaluate._

The above advice is of the kind I don't like listening to. Just my feeling is
enough to make me read it two times, to be sure I get the message.

------
dinkumthinkum
Very boring, who cares. Shut up and code.

